# advice needed please!



## toni hammy (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi, My partner and i would like some advice about moving to Spain and hopefully working there! Would ideally like to live in a caravan in the Costa Del Sol area! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Hope to hear from someone soon.

Many thanks and kind regard 

Toni Hammy


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I have moved your post to the Spain forum.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Impossible as there is no information given in your post about age, circumstances, children, work etc
Look at search facility to answer questions. There will be many posts on subjects you need to know about.
Look at other forums and info sites on Spain using Google
Info in books is often out of date by the time it goes into print
Concentrate on:
Health cover 
Tax implications
Requirements for residency
Finances
Requirements for working in Spain
Expect lots of realistic advice, which may seem negative
Hope you are not easily offended.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

toni hammy said:


> Hi, My partner and i would like some advice about moving to Spain and hopefully working there! Would ideally like to live in a caravan in the Costa Del Sol area! Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Hope to hear from someone soon.
> 
> Many thanks and kind regard
> 
> Toni Hammy


:welcome:

as extranjero said, tell us a little more about yourselves & maybe ask some more specific questions

as a start though, have a look through this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

yes as extranjero says, we need more information to offer any advice. But have a good nose thru the forum, especially the "stickies" at the top and get a feel for things.

Jo xxx


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

If you want to work in Spain as:- Mechanic, Fabricator, Plumber, Painter, Chippy, Electrician, Beautician, Hairdresser, Nail Technician, Hair Colourist, Block Layer, Plasterer, Panel Beater, (in fact almost anything) you have little or no chance.

If you do not speak perfect Spanish (I mean PERFECT) forget the whole project.

You could be lucky and pick up work as a waiter and depend on tips or as a child minder underpaid and under appreciated.

Unemployment is beyond the beyond in Spain and will remain so for the distant future. I would love to be saying something positive, but I will not be dishonest.


----------



## toni hammy (Feb 22, 2015)

To all that have replied to our call for advice, we'd like to thank you and have taken on board the advice given.

Kind regards
Toni


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Ignore Leper. I know people working in Spain doing 3 of the jobs listed and none of them speak Spanish. I think your chances are next to zero, but blanket statements about people not being able to secure such work are simply not accurate.

That said, I agree with others who have said it is impossible to help you given so little background information.



Leper said:


> If you want to work in Spain as:- Mechanic, Fabricator, Plumber, Painter, Chippy, Electrician, Beautician, Hairdresser, Nail Technician, Hair Colourist, Block Layer, Plasterer, Panel Beater, (in fact almost anything) you have little or no chance.
> 
> If you do not speak perfect Spanish (I mean PERFECT) forget the whole project.
> 
> ...


----------



## teatime (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi and Welcome. I wanted to post a reply that wasn't all doom and gloom, not that what has been said was untrue or harsh but it's not all bad news....... in my opinion at least!

I would say the best advice is to visit the areas you are interested in and look around and it may pay to do it sooner rather than later. Many places are seasonal and hire extra staff for the main holiday season and it can't hurt to go to various businesses and have chat, leaving them your details. They may well respect you taking the effort early and give you a chance, you never know. This is all assuming that you would be ok with something like serving food, bar work, etc.

What about other forms of income, does either of you have any skills you can use or even anything you can do online? Give us a better idea of your skillset and we can help further.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horlics said:


> Ignore Leper. I know people working in Spain doing 3 of the jobs listed and none of them speak Spanish. I think your chances are next to zero, but blanket statements about people not being able to secure such work are simply not accurate.
> 
> That said, I agree with others who have said it is impossible to help you given so little background information.


We all give our advice on how we see things, so it's all valid 

It has to be said that if you need to earn enough money to live on by working then it's very tough. There is still mass unemployment and even Spanish people are leaving to find work in other countries..

If you need state healthcare, you will need to be paying into the system via employment (contracted or autonomo). 

But yes, the best advice is to make several fact finding visits. That way you'll get a better picture and if you're lucky you may find employment. Obviously speaking the language will help. 

Sorry if the advice is negative, but that's how it is. Not sure that positivety helps if it doesn't give a true picture. But have a look, gain as much knowledge as you can and don't burn bridges until you're sure

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

You're right Jojo, and Leper didn't in fact do the blanket thing, he did say there is a small chance.

Anyway, without any talk at all about jobs, my advice would be don't live in a caravan on the CDS. A worse existence would be hard to imagine (3rd world aside).


----------

